# Bilder vom Clientrechner laden



## the-conqueror (31. Mai 2005)

Ich schreibe unter anderen an ne Seite/Prog für die Schule, da die Verbindung oft stark belastet ist, da hatten wir gedacht die Grafiken etc. könnte man schon auf dem jeweiligen Rechner haben.
    Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen da ich sowas schon mehrere Male gesehen habe.
    So nun das ist eben der Punkt ich weiß nicht wie ich die Verweise schreiben soll.
    Ich habe ja solche schon gesehen...

```
file://
```
    ...ist ja auch nicht's unbekanntes!
    Allerding wenn ich dies versuche sucht er auf dem Server wo die natürlich nicht sind.
    Ich weiß nicht ob dies irgendeine Einstellungssache ist oder was vollkommen anderes.

    Vielleicht hat hier einer eine Idee?

 Vorweg ich kenne mich ziemlich gut mit dem Internet aus und es brauch keiner zu behaupten das es nicht geht, kann es jederzeit beweisen.


----------



## Gottox (31. Mai 2005)

Beweise es


----------



## the-conqueror (31. Mai 2005)

guck zum Beispiel bei dem Ogame the-arena 
...dies ist keine Werbung da ich es selbst nicht spiele

Aber wichtiger ist hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gottox (31. Mai 2005)

bitte welche Seite?

Es ist schwierig sowas aufzubauen, weil du nun mal einen Pfad brauchst, um ein Bild anzuzeigen. Eine Suche nach der Datei ist mit Javascript prinzipiell wegen den Sicherheitseinstellungen auch nicht machbar.

Außerdem müsstest du den Surfer auch erstmal auffordern, die Bilder zu speichern. Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise: Wegen einem popeligen Besuch auf ner Schulseite, lad ich mir doch keine Dateien runter...

Nebenbei: Schonmal was von Cache gehört, der erfüllt den gleichen Zweck...


----------



## the-conqueror (31. Mai 2005)

1. die Bilder sind auf dem Client vorhanden das ist natürlich Vorraussetzung
2. Javascript ist mir auch klar
3. Welche Seite wenn du das Ogame meinst http://www.the-arena.de 
4. Es geht natürlich nicht um die Besucher wie blöde müsste man denn da sein^^
   sondern intern läuft dadrüber nuch ein auf php basierendes Prog, was halt viele funktionen bietet (zu faul zum erläutern)
...jedenfalls ist das interne Netz der Schule ziemlich lahm bei vielen Nutzern und so soll das Netz halt geschont werden. Es hat alles schon seinen Sinn.

Cache würde da wohl nicht's Nützen sondern wenn gleich alles in den Cache sollte das Netz lahmlegen^^


----------



## Gottox (31. Mai 2005)

Ach es geht ums interne Netz!
Ja dann würde ich ein paar Helfer beauftragen einfach auf alle Rechner z.B. in
/usr/share/schuleseite
die ganzen Bilder zu legen... Ist zwar ne Menge Aufwand, aber dann hättest dus...


----------



## the-conqueror (31. Mai 2005)

Ähm? Ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht richtig...
  Also Client liegen Bilder!
  Wenn jemand auf die Seite geht werden die von Client geladen.
  Wenn ich nun auf diese verweisen will...
  <a href ... ist klar sollte man reintheoretisch file://*PFAD* nehmen, so ist es auch beim Ogame
  Wenn ich nun File nehme tut er aber auf eine File verweisen die auf dem Server liegt nicht auf dem Client.

  Das was du sagst setze ich vorraus(ist doch logisch oder) bin ja net blöde. *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Gottox (31. Mai 2005)

also file://C:\... verweist bei mir immer noch auf das Lokale Dateisystem. Seltsam...

Was allerdings sein kann, ist das der Browser verhindert, dass externe Seiten interne Referenzen aufrufen können, demnach solltest du die Sicherheitseinstellungen für die Schulseiten runtersetzen.


----------



## the-conqueror (31. Mai 2005)

Eigentlich nicht hab ja beim Ogame damals denn selben Browser verwendet wie beim testen und Einstellungen hab ich eh durch.

 Edit: Grade nochmal probiert Firefox und IE machen garnicht's... wenn ich es über lokalen Server mache geht es ja auch.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Versuch es mal mit einem Slash anstatt Backslash.
Sinnigerweise sollte die Ordnerstruktur für die Bilder auch auf jedem Clienten gleich sein.

z.b. so:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<a href="http://www.irgendwo.de/seite2.html">weiter zu Seite 2</a>
<img src="file:///c:/schulseiten/images/bild.jpg">
</body>
</html>
```
Bedenke jedoch, wenn Bilder für die Seite geändert werden, müssen sie auf ALLEN Clienten angepasst werden.

Die Verbindung ist oft stark belastet?
Was habt ihr denn für ein Netzwerk?!
1 Mbit Netzwerkkarten und ein 468er als Server? :suspekt: 
Evtl. sollte die Schule mal über eine Aufrüstung/Neuanschaffung nachdenken.
Ggf. durch Spenden.... jede Familie 5€ oder so, je nach dem wieviele Schüler ihr habt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## the-conqueror (1. Juni 2005)

Die Variante funktioniert nicht hab längst an sowas gedacht.
Die Schule schafft garantiert nichts neues an, wir sind eigentlich gut ausgestattet aber wie das so ist saugen die Lehrer viel... (mehr als wir Schüler) ...lol?^^


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Dann liegt es aber nicht an der Verlinkung der Bilder.
Den Code habe ich nämlich getestet.

Grad nochmal getestet, selbst wenn ich die Seite ins Internet hochlade, zeigt er mir die lokale Grafik an.

An Sicherheitseinstellungen kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, ausser wenn dass anzeigen von Bildern ganz deaktiviert ist.
Dann würden allerdings von keiner Seite Grafiken angezeigt werden und dass kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Demnach würde ich sagen, Du machst irgendwas bei der Verlinkung verkehrt.
Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nicht ein.

Dass die Lehrer mehr saugen als ihr Schüler, bezweifel ich einfach mal.  
Aber wenn dem so ist, warum lenkt ihr denn da nicht ein?!
Frei nach dem Motto: entweder saugen die Lehrer weniger oder sie vergeben bessere Noten.  
Wenn sie beides nicht wollen, gibt es noch die Alternative sie zu verpetzen. *fg*

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## the-conqueror (1. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass die Lehrer mehr saugen als ihr Schüler, bezweifel ich einfach mal.
> Aber wenn dem so ist, warum lenkt ihr denn da nicht ein?!
> Frei nach dem Motto: entweder saugen die Lehrer weniger oder sie vergeben bessere Noten.
> Wenn sie beides nicht wollen, gibt es noch die Alternative sie zu verpetzen. *fg*


 
 Ich nicht ...aber sollange jeder in ruhe saugen kann hat keiner nen Problem oder ?
 Mhm eigentlich kann es ander Verlinkung nicht liegen werde es zwar nochmal probieren aber bisher sucht er die Grafiken einfach nur auf dem Server statt auf dem Clientrechner.

 Falls noch jemand ne Idee hat immer her damit.


----------



## mnbvcxy (5. Juni 2005)

man könnte auch per javascript entscheiden ob man die bilder lokal hat und wenn nein -> absoluten pfad nehmen.

...so würden die leute lokal die bilder ziehen und die besucher die bilder vom webserver.
Der befehl war im image-tag ein onError=...

allerdings ist eine gefahr zu meiden: kaputte bilder/links!
Wenn du ein Bild anzeigen willst (das lokale) und es nicht da ist (weil man externer Besucher ist) und das Bild auf dem Server auch nicht da ist, dann gibts nen Deadlock und der Browser versucht wie blöde das Bild abwechseln lokal & online runterzuladen...perfekter DoS-Angriff (pro Bild ~15kb traffic)....


----------



## Gottox (5. Juni 2005)

So gut sollte man schon JavaScript programmieren können, das sowas nicht passiert...


----------



## the-conqueror (5. Juni 2005)

tja... alles schön und gut funktioniert immer noch nicht
Hat es schon jemand von euch probiert und geschafft?


----------

